# In ResultSet Anzahl der Zeilen herausfinden?



## Rannh (5. Mai 2004)

Grüss euch,

kann ich in einem ResultSet die Anzahl der Zeilen herausfinden (gleich nach dem Öffnen)?


----------



## bygones (5. Mai 2004)

die einzige Methode die dazu passen könnte wäre getFetchSize()...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Mai 2004)

Wenn man sich die korrespondierende setFetchSize-Methode ansieht, sieht man, daß mit fetchSize vermutlich noch etwas anderes gemeint ist als die Menge der im ResultSet enthaltenen Datensätze.

Ich bezweifle, daß man die Anzahl der Datensätze vor dem Durchlaufen des ResultSets bestimmen kann.

Wenn diese Information zu dem genannten Zeitpunkt ermittelt werden könnte, würde das vermutlich auch mit ResultSetMetaData funktionieren.

Diese Klasse enthält jedoch nur eine Methode getColumnCount. Eine getRowCount-Methode (oder so ähnlich) finde ich leider nicht.


----------



## Forest (18. Jul 2004)

Moinz


Ich habe ebenfalls nach so einer Möglichkeit gesucht und ich denke ich habe sie gefunden:


```
rs.last();
 System.out.println(rs.getRow());
 rs.beforeFirst();
```

Dieses Codebeispiel springt zum letzten Datensatz im Result Set und gibt die aktuelle Position des zeigers aus. Diese Position ist dann die Anzahl des Datensatzes. Anschliessend springt es wieder zurück.


Greetz
Forest


----------

